# Sylvester, a beautiful long haired boy in need of a loving home



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Sylvester is a gorgeous long haired boy who needs someone who is prepared to groom him daily/regularly. He arrived very matted but while being neutered my vet tidied him up for me. He is a gentle boy who is quite shy at first but soon loves his fuss. He seems fine with other cats but may be too quiet for young children. We think he is possibly about 2-3 years old. Please get in touch if you feel you can offer him a loving forever home. I don't mind any of the cats here going to live in indoor homes so long as they are comfortable with that. The odd one needs outdoor life too but I can let people know who they are.







Don't forget to check out our fb page (in the link below) to see other cats who are available too. We have lots needing forever homes - some have been waiting a long time for theirs. Also although we are based in Wolverhampton, West Midlands, we rehome all over the UK


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

OMG he is just ADORABLE, what a beautiful little face and that fur!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Really, really wish I had room.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh those eyes! and that little pinky nose! If ever there were a perfect PP style cat then it has to be Sylvester.
C'mon folks, someone please snap him up and save me the heart ache of longing for him in my life.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@cats galore - Sylvester is really gorgeous! Like PP I would love to have him in my life!

But sadly there is no chance, I cannot take on any more cats.

I hope this adorable boy finds a special home very soon.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

He is truly gorgeous and rolls over on his back for tummy tickles  He's a beauty


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Sylvester is now reserved and will be heading off to Leamington Spa on 5th March


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh he is just adorable! X


----------

